# Croaking noise



## Christi (Oct 2, 2016)

my California desert tortoise makes a croaking like sound every once in a while, while he is sleeping. Is this normal or is it a sign that he is in pain?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2016)

Have you ever been looking at him when he makes the noise? I'm wondering if he opens his mouth at that time, like maybe something is stuck in his throat? None of my tortoises do this, so I'm at a loss as to tell you what it might be. the only time any of my tortoises are vocal is when they are breeding.


----------



## Christi (Oct 2, 2016)

He is usually sleeping when he makes the croak. He has even made the noise while hibernating. He had surgery a couple months ago to remove a bladder stone and hasn't made the noise until just a day or two ago. (He made the noise before surgery). The vet said the usually only make that noise during mating, master bating (which I don't even know how that would take place) or if they are in pain. He is very active and eating a bunch so I don't think he in any pain. I just know if I totally believe the vets theory and wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this noise with there tortoises.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 2, 2016)

Mine will croak and click while they are sleeping and they have no respiratory issues. 

Also re: your statement about tortoises pleasuring themselves, they sure make a lot of noise for creatures without vocal cords. Here's Vern going nuts (I kept the video PG rated, no tortoise private parts, just sounds. He goes nuts at 1:20.


----------



## Christi (Oct 2, 2016)

That is hilarious I have never witnessed something like that. I am glad the croaking is something that another tortoise will do. He has done it most of his adult life but the vet scared me with the comment that they only make noise under those three circumstances. I always thought it was cute.


----------

